# wheres sofo?



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wheres this sofo

aka greek baby shaq


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

in Greece eating Lionel Chalmers last I heard


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Last i heard he gained 400 pounds and could barely play for a couple of minutes at a time. Looked more like a sumo wrestler than a basketball player.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

leidout said:


> Last i heard he gained 400 pounds and could barely play for a couple of minutes at a time. Looked more like a sumo wrestler than a basketball player.



I heard that rumor was false. Sofo is overweight but he is not a blimp I remember someone saying a few days (or weeks?) after that report that he looked fine in a game.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

How old is he now? Seems like he was drafted ages ago.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

WTChan said:


> How old is he now? Seems like he was drafted ages ago.



20


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Cool, he's could be a pleasant suprise for the team a few years down the road. I love those pure power players.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Trade Wilcox for Griffin and bring his *** over! Griffin will play outside on the 2nd unit while Sofo bangs inside!


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah, bring Sofo over.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

qrich1fan said:


> in Greece eating Lionel Chalmers last I heard


lol


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

He's playing pretty good for Olympiakos in the Euroleague this season, I've only watched him play a couple of times this season, but it's clear that he is dominant on the offensive end in Europe when he wants to. He is just too big and strong for anyone in the Euroleague, but he has a tendency to run out of steam due to bad conditioning. He is definetely in better shape now than at the start of the season, where he pretty much was a blimp... If he continues to inprove his conditioning, he could be a good NBA player, he has the offensive moves and he is a decent rebounder. 

His stats in the Euroleague are: 9.9 pts on 61% shooting, 4.5 rebs and 1.3 stls in just 18 minutes a game.

Here is a recent picture of him:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

How's his defense?


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

He plays extremely physical so he gets called for alot of weak fouls on D but that is to be expected when you are playing in Europe. With his weight he has a tough time if he is guarding anyone on the perimeter which is why I think we need to get him over here next year so that we can get him on Elton's conditioning program. If we could get his weight down to around 275-80lbs then I think he could be a really good player in this league. Even if he only gets down to 300 I think he could be a very effective nba player. He will probably never be much of a shot blocker but he does have very quick hands and picks up a decent amount of steals. In his last game he had 4 steals in 20 min to go along with 12pts on 4 of 6 shooting and 4 of 5 at the line.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

So he's kinda like Glen Davis, nice. Is it true he's been 400 lbs?


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

Can't say for sure but he was pretty close. He probably weighs the same as Davis but when it comes to how much of that is Muscle then Sofo has him by a ton. The guy is always going to be heavy because he is built like a tank but with the proper conditioning program he should be able to become a force in the lowpost.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I like this Sofo, he's one of the most interesting prospects I've seen, mostly because he's not another KG type big. I hope he does well.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

how tall is he? still 6'9 or did he grow to tha size of a center..........i hope hes at least 6'10


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

From the reports that I have heard he is now 6' 10" but you never know. He does have a big wingspan of 7' 4".


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Trade Wilcox for Griffin and bring his *** over! Griffin will play outside on the 2nd unit while Sofo bangs inside!


Now that Wilcox is traded for Radman, there's more of a need for a backup PF. Bring him over!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

sipclip said:


> From the reports that I have heard he is now 6' 10" but you never know. He does have a big wingspan of 7' 4".


Wow huge wing span. Bring his *** over Elgin!! and draft Saer Sene in 07 in the 2nd round! Sofo + Sene off the bench = 7'4 and 7'8 wing spans respectively. I'd love that


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We'd have the best front court depth in the league.


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

Sofo had another terrific game to start the second part of the euroleague season. In 22min he had 17pts and 7rbs on 4-8 shooting and 9-14 from the free throw line to help his team beat the best team in europe 87-84.


----------

